# 921 DVR Source Code



## kbdsp (Nov 15, 2004)

The 921 Dvr Source Code is now listed on the Dish Network Website
under the Dvr Receiver section. :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Good news there. 

It will be interesting to see if now that its available, people will be able to upgrade the 921 in interesting ways.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I doubt it. If you wanted to add new hardware to the 921, or were making a linux based DVR based on the broadcomm chipset, it would help. The real problem, from what I've read, is the BIOS is programmed to checksum certain HD partitions to keep you from making modifications.

In truth, the 921 is VERY similar to the HD-Tivo. Except Tivo is fine with people upping the HD storage. Honestly, the only reason the 921 has not been compromised (which I would guess would mean disabling the broadcomm DES encrpytions and enabling the firewire) is because it's just not that popular of a unit.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Danny R said:


> Good news there.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if now that its available, people will be able to upgrade the 921 in interesting ways.


Yes, if you wish to void your warranty. I guess if it's out of warranty and you don't have the extended plan than it might be worth the play.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

The 921 has been hacked already, about 3 months ago. It is possible to swap 250G hard drives with ones you format using the latest version of Norton Ghost. I have yet to do it as I've been quite busy with work but I purchased the Norton Ghost version that does Linux drive clones. The procedure is already published on the internet. The fact that the software is restricted to a 25 hour HDTV partition size no matter what size drive is used may be also compromised now that the source code has been made public. But this is way out of my league. Maybe now all those who have been bragging how they can do it better will show us. 

Thanks for the heads up on this publication. I'll have to go take a look now.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't looked at the 921 code from the website, but if it's like the 721 released code, it's really not worth much.

Remember, the GNU license does NOT require applications to be publshed, only the mods to Linux.


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I haven't looked at the 921 code from the website, but if it's like the 721 released code, it's really not worth much.
> 
> Remember, the GNU license does NOT require applications to be publshed, only the mods to Linux.


Yep, I looked through it - its not very useful!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Too bad! I was hoping you software experts may find a way around the "25 hour partition limit"


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

From what I've read, any changes to the DVR application, or it's config files are detected by BIOS. So, someone would have to look at getting around that first. On the plus side, Lexmarks recent loss of using the DMCA to make it illegal to sell hacked print cartiages that allowed refills may present an oppertunity for those who want to expand their hard drives.
I don't see expanding Hard Drives to be much different. Of course if Dish had put USB 2.0 on the 921 they could have Supported UPnP, allow content to be placed on external drives and servers that are specifically designed to deal with the storage issues a DVR has.

I personally think, given that the 921 is based on a reference S3 x86 clone platform, that it would be easier to hack that the DirecTivo. Which initially required hardware modification (before a software solution was found). There's likely enough infromation on the S3 website to figure it out how get into the 921.


----------

